
Fired scientist builds coronavirus site showing far more cases than state - bsg75
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2020/06/12/florida-coronavirus-rebekah-jones-counts-more-cases-than-officials/3176156001/
======
bsg75
The ArcGis site:
[https://experience.arcgis.com/experience/7572b118dc3c48d885d...](https://experience.arcgis.com/experience/7572b118dc3c48d885d1c643c195314e/)

